# Recommended cleaning/maid agency



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking for a cleaner/maid to come in a couple of times a week to clean our apartment, do the ironing, maybe do some shopping and look after our son sometimes.

Not looking for a live in maid.

Who can you recommend to contact and any idea on rough pricing?

Thanks,


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I've used Howdra for the last 3 years and have been very pleased with their service. Always the same maid (unless she's on leave), reliable and easy monthly billing. Not the cheapest at AED 35/hr but worth it for the service/reliability IMO.


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I've used Howdra for the last 3 years and have been very pleased with their service. Always the same maid (unless she's on leave), reliable and easy monthly billing. Not the cheapest at AED 35/hr but worth it for the service/reliability IMO.


Thanks, bit on the expensive side for me however noted re the reliability.

Any other slightly cheaper recommendations?


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Any other recommendations/suggestions that are slightly cheaper?

Thanks


----------



## Novelist83 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Reliable Maid/Cleaners*

Hi,
I am using Mermaid Homecare Services (050 - 1003822)

30AED per hr
35AED per hr if they bring all cleaning supplies

I am using them for 1yr now and am very happy.

Cheers!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

JTT the only other way you could save cash is finding someone you know who has a full time maid. You may be able to reach a deal for that maid to spend time at your place. It's all highly illegal but I know people who do it.

Problem is its not just you but also the maid who is put in a very difficult position. If she was caught working for you she could easily be deported and banned form the UAE. 

Would you be happy to live with that? I wouldn't and that's why I pay for an agency. But it's your call!


----------



## Loukoum (Oct 4, 2011)

AED 35 per hour seems the going rate. Used to be AED 30 but went up in the fall.


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

Loukoum said:


> AED 35 per hour seems the going rate. Used to be AED 30 but went up in the fall.


Helping hands cleaners are 25 an hour, minimum of 1 hour. If you go on their website you can select what you want them for and theres an option for chilcare along with ironing, general cleaning etc.


----------

